# Ticket Booth Window Intercom?



## gafftaper (Sep 19, 2007)

Anybody purchase one of those intercoms that go in the little hole in the ticket booth window? I see Telex makes one and there's another small company called Norcon that makes them. Is there another brand I should be looking at? Anybody have one they like or hate, anything I should look for or avoid? Any thoughts or opinions would be helpful. 

Thanks...


----------



## avkid (Sep 19, 2007)

You can't go wrong with Telex, they are everywhere.


----------



## Charc (Sep 19, 2007)

Why do you need an in window intercom? Is this college a dangerous place with knives/guns/special ed puppets too? What ever happened to unshielded, nice, human interaction?


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 19, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> Why do you need an in window intercom? Is this college a dangerous place with knives/guns/special ed puppets too? What ever happened to unshielded, nice, human interaction?



It's too late for human interaction. They built the booth with full glass windows (bullet proof?) with a metal plate and little slit to speak through. I'm trying to make things a little more pleasant. 



I miss those puppets. I hope they are alright.


----------



## avkid (Sep 19, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> They built the booth with full glass windows (bullet proof?)


Nothing is freaking bulletproof!!
Grr..........

Bullet resistant.

(not a personal thing, the term just annoys the hell out of me)

Howitzer proof, yeah right!


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 19, 2007)

But it is bullet proof, as in "Give me a bullet and I'll prove it!"


----------



## Charc (Sep 20, 2007)

avkid said:


> Nothing is freaking bulletproof!!
> Grr..........
> Bullet resistant.
> (not a personal thing, the term just annoys the hell out of me)
> Howitzer proof, yeah right!



Since when does a howitzer fire a bullet?


----------



## avkid (Sep 20, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> Since when does a howitzer fire a bullet?


Don't be annoying, you get the point.

How about the new standard issue Russian Army sniper round then?


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok, back to the original question... Anybody have a Norcon system? Yes Telex is clearly the big boy in the market, but which is BEST as far as long term use and sound quality?


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 9, 2007)

does sound quality really matter all that much

"that i'll be 3fiddy tanks"

"what?'


----------



## avkid (Oct 9, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> does sound quality really matter all that much
> "that i'll be 3fiddy tanks"
> "what?'


In many urban areas in the US that language is not uncommon.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 9, 2007)

yep
im down with the ameriCAN cult-ure


----------



## Logos (Oct 9, 2007)

What can you go and see that only costs $3.50 or did you mean $350.00?


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 9, 2007)

Well we are trying this old fashioned strategy known as "customer service"... I know it's an ancient concept that one rarely hears of anymore. But we are going to give it a shot.


----------

